# molasses



## verkagj (Oct 15, 2012)

How much is too much molasses? 
Goats weigh approx 70-80 lbs, 3 and 4 years old. Plus little O.B. (Orphan Boy), 10 months. 
I add molasses (raw, right from the sugar cane processor) to their food (2x day). Since goat food is not available here at all, I mix Pig Grower (nutritionally similar to goat food...just light on everything), Mill Feed which looks like bran, sunflower seeds and a little bit of corn for crunch. Molasses to mix it all together and once a day sprinkle on loose minerals. They get to browse at least 8 hours per day.

Vet was here last week to vaccinate and pronounced all fine except one. She was the only one needing worming and was a bit thin.
BTW: vet drove out to our place, probably 6 miles one way on bad roads, vaccinated 4 goats, did physicals exam on them and charged $30 BZ., which is $15 US. We love Dr Shiela


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 15, 2012)

I would just put enough molasses on it to lightly coat stuff.

That is great that you find such a good vet (and cheap too!).


----------



## verkagj (Oct 16, 2012)

I love reading BYH but it sure can make one paranoid especially about nutrition. 

I water down the molasses because it is so thick. I wonder what it would be like in the winter "up north"? I was only giving it to my milker because the stores don't sell it here. I could only get it in one of the Mennonite towns and we seldom got there. A pig farmer stopped by one day while I was mixing up the feed and asked what I had in it. I explained the molasses issue. The next day I had a 5 gallon container of molasses. The sugar cane factory only sells it in 55 gal. I'll bet Mr. Cobb's pigs are much happier with their food now.

It's interesting living in Belize. Trying to find things can be a challenge.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 19, 2012)

verkagj said:
			
		

> I love reading BYH but it sure can make one paranoid especially about nutrition.
> 
> I water down the molasses because it is so thick. I wonder what it would be like in the winter "up north"? I was only giving it to my milker because the stores don't sell it here. I could only get it in one of the Mennonite towns and we seldom got there. A pig farmer stopped by one day while I was mixing up the feed and asked what I had in it. I explained the molasses issue. The next day I had a 5 gallon container of molasses. The sugar cane factory only sells it in 55 gal. I'll bet Mr. Cobb's pigs are much happier with their food now.
> 
> It's interesting living in Belize. Trying to find things can be a challenge.


I bet!  

Yeah BYH can make one paranoid in a heartbeat. I feed sweet feed (stock and stable 14) that is "nutritionally balanced for many species."

When I read about goat polio, well, I got paranoid.  Thankfully, I read the ingredient list.  It has "molasses products," whatever that is, as well as added thiamine and B-vitamins.  Looking around the net, I saw that many places recommend it for goats.

Given that I don't go overboard feeding it to the goats, and given that it has added B-vitamin, makes me feel better.  Lastly, I've been feeding it to my llama for 3 years and my goats for a year without issues.


----------



## verkagj (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the input. Makes me feel better. You can not get hay here so I thought that the molasses might help. Thought I'd grow my own hay. All they sell in town is the type that can make sheep and goats blind. So I use it for bedding. If it's on the floor of their pen, they aren't going to eat it so we're good.
I ordered some seed from the Mennonite town and planted that this spring in their browse yard. I do tether them some but right now the sun is so harsh and they have no shade. So today they're in the browse yard and spending a lot of time in the shade.
We should have babies between Nov 5-12.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 20, 2012)

Very exciting!  Post pictures!


----------



## greybeard (Oct 20, 2012)

What is the purpose of adding molasses to the feed?


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 20, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> What is the purpose of adding molasses to the feed?


Mostly palatability.  Extra calories too.


----------



## verkagj (Oct 21, 2012)

Sky Warrior is right. I started putting molasses on the feed for the doe that was still milking because she was thin and didn't like the pig grower pellets. Now that I can get molasses, I add it to all the bowls to help mix in the Mill Feed which is like bran, very dry and flaky. All the goats were think when I got them as the locals don't supplement feed. Since you can't get hay here, I wasn't sure how nutritious the browse stuff is. 
Molasses is chock full of B vitamins as well as calories.


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> What is the purpose of adding molasses to the feed?


There are quite a bit of benefits to adding molasses to Goat Feed.
In short --
- Adds texture to feed and makes a feed less dusty
- Adds Calories to the feed mix
- Adds Carbohydrates to feed mix
- Adds Flavor to feed mix
- Adds Color to feed mix
- Is a excellent sores on minerals
- Molasses can added to replace some of the energy provided by starch
- Molasses increases the animals ability to utilize soluble proteins increasing microbial growth and maximizing microbial protein production
- Adding cane molasses at three percent of dry matter increased dry matter intake, yield of milk protein, and increased percent milk protein

Now a word of caution,
When sugars are degraded too rapidly, they can depress rumen pH. When fed at high levels, sugars may decrease ruminal fiber digestion.

Chris


----------



## verkagj (Oct 31, 2012)

They each get approximately 2 Tblsp per day.


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2012)

verkagj said:
			
		

> They each get approximately 2 Tblsp per day.


A 2 Tblsp per day you have really nothing to worry about.
I mix 50 lbs Molasses per 500 lbs of feed.

Chris


----------

